# Grays diabetic spends thousands of pounds to stop 'human error' putting diabetics' 'lives on the line'



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2021)

A Type 1 diabetic has used thousands of pounds of his savings to create diabetic first aid boxes for venues across the county.

Warren Schofield, 26, hit headlines last month after claiming his gym asked him to inject his life-saving insulin "behind closed doors" because it could be "dangerous or unhygienic".

It prompted him to speak out about the incident and encourage more education and understanding of the medical condition - which can be have serious consequences if not treated quickly and correctly.

Determined to see change, Warren dug into his savings to buy dozens of first aid kits and diabetic life-saving equipment to hand out to gyms, schools and venues across Essex.

His hope is that if diabetics like himself ever find themselves in need, they have the right kit to hand that could prevent a serious health crises.









						Essex man's crusade to stop 'human error' putting diabetics' 'lives on the line'
					

"Something needs to be done."




					www.essexlive.news


----------



## Grannylorraine (Sep 7, 2021)

Wow, he is local to me, but not seen this on my local news feed.


----------



## Inka (Sep 7, 2021)

Wow! His own money too! Well done, Warren! He’s right that the ignorance about Type 1 is scary.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 10, 2021)

Got to admire guy, mind could be costly long term as stocks will need to be replenished.


----------

